# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση καρδερίνας στο πάρκο Τρίτση !

## nick13

Απελευθερωση καρδερινουλας στο παρκο τριτση παρεα με τον Δημητρη jk21 το Σαββατο που μας περασε (2/2/2013)
τα λογια ειναι περιττα...

----------


## jk21

Αισθανομαι λιγο ενοχος γιατι θα μπορουσαμε να ειχαμε ενα βιντεακι με καλυτερη αναλυση ... αλλα οπως συνηθως (ενω ειχα πει στο Νικο οτι θα εχω ψηφιακη καμερα ) λιγο πριν φυγω εψαχνα να την βρω .... ετσι η ληψη εγινε απο κινητο 

δεν εχει καταγραφει λοιπον η στιγμη που η καρδερινα φευγει και ακουγεται ενα κελαηδησμα ,οπως δεν ειχε ακουστει ,ουτε μια φορα απο την στιγμη που ειχε ερθει στα χερια του Νικου (λιγες εβδομαδες πριν ) .Ομολογω οτι αγχωθηκα στην αρχη με την επιμονη της να μεινει στην αρχη εκει κοντα και να καθαριζεται για αρκετα λεπτα ,αλλα μολις πηγαμε να πλησιασουμε ,το πουλακι πεταξε και δεν μπορεσαμε να το καταγραψουμε ωστε να φαινεται καλα .Στην περιοχη εκεινη (στα γυρω τετραγωνικα )  τη στιγμη υπηρχαν παρα πολλοι σπινοι ,αλλα και ο χωρος ευρυτερα ειχε αρκετα πουλια ,νερο και πρασιναδα οπως ζωχους κλπ για διασφαλιση τροφης .Αν και το πουλακι απο τη στιγμη που βγηκε με το κλουβι σε ανοιχτο χωρο ,λες και το ξερε ,ετρωγε συνεχως ! τωρα ειναι εκει που ανηκει ! τα συναισθηματα του Νικου ,ισως τα αναφερει εκεινος ...

----------


## koukoulis

Είναι... Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω με άλλα λόγια... Είναι σαν να αγγίζεις το Θεό. Μπράβο σας!

----------


## geog87

πραγματικα αν το ηξερα θα ερχουν και εγω...η επομενη απελευθερωση πρεπει να γινει παρουσια κοινου να αναψπυμε καπνογονα και να γινει σαματας!!!να δεις πως ολοι θα αρχισουν να ρωτανε τι και πως...και πως θα ευαισθητοποιηθουν!!!!οπως και να εχει μπραβο παιδια!!!θα ηθελα να μαθω την ιστορια αυτη της καρδερινας ομως...

----------


## jk21

*Kαρδερίνα vs καναρίνι*Με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες προσωπικης επικοινωνιας ,ο Νικος ειχε παρει εξ αρχης την αποφαση του .Ο καιρος απλα μας καθυστερησε .

Για καπνογονα δεν ξερω (υποθετω αστειυεσαι ) αλλα ομαδικες απελευθερωσεις (ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και για τα ιδια τα πουλια ,να μην φευγουν ενα ενα ) και ειδικα στο συγκεκριμενο μερος ,ειναι κατι που το σκεφτομαι απο καιρο .Εθελοντες να υπαρξουν και πραγματι μπορει να γινει κατι οργανωμενο ,που θα ταραξει τα νερα ! Ειναι ενα απο τα ονειρα μου ,που ξερω οτι δεν θα αργησει η ωρα του .Ειναι απολυτα εφικτο και μακαρι φετος την ανοιξη να δοθει σε καποια πουλακια η ευκαιρια να γυρισουν σπιτι !

----------


## jk21

Θα ηθελα να πω ,οτι ηρθε απο μακρια για αυτο το σκοπο (απο περιοχη των μεσογειων αν θυμαμαι καλα ,πισω απο τον Υμηττο ) παρολο που μπορουσε να το αφησει και εκει .Ηταν μια ευκαιρια να τον γνωρισω και χαρηκα πολυ για αυτο !

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη για τα καπνογονα φυσικα και κανω πλακα...αυτο ακριβως εννοω!!! Κατι πιο οργανωμενο απο το φορουμ μας...με πολλα ατομα αν γινεται οπως ειπες ομαδικες απελευθερωσεις κλπ κλπ...

----------


## mai_tai

Διπλα ειμαι.. ρε παλικαρια-δε με φωναξατε να ερθω με τον καπατσε ..(Πλακιτσα..εεε.μην βαρατε..).!Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον φιλο για αυτην την αποφαση του-Κ εγω ειχα στην κατοχη μου καρδερινα παλαιοτερα-καποια στιγμη μ ξεφυγε απο το κλουβι..οπως  το καθαριζα..-κ οπως ανεβαινε ψηλα..κελαιδουσε ταυτοχρονα μια μελωδια απιστευτη(ακομα την θυμαμαι..)την ειχα 2 χρονια κοντα...τετοιο κελαιδισμα δεν ειχα ακουσει..!απο τοτε..καρδερινα πιασμενη  δεν ξαναβαζω στο σπιτι μου !!

----------


## Gardelius

*Θερμα Συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!!  Το συναισθμα ...<<μοναδικο>>!!!!!!! Το ξερω.....* ::

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Μπράβο σας βρε παιδιά, είναι πραγματικά πολύ συγκινητική στιγμή. Φαντάζομαι πως νιώσατε εσείς που είσασταν εκεί και το βιώσατε!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...η επομενη απελευθερωση πρεπει να γινει παρουσια κοινου να αναψουμε καπνογονα και να γινει σαματας!!!να δεις πως ολοι θα αρχισουν να ρωτανε τι και πως...και πως θα ευαισθητοποιηθουν!!!!


κανονιστε μια συναντηση για καφε και οπως θα εισαστε μαζεμενοι, να πατε σε μερικα πετσοπ που πουλανε αγριοπουλια. τους τα παιρνεται με το ετσι θελω και τα απελευθερωνεται μπροστα στην βουλη. :Scared0012:

----------


## jk21

θελει επεμβαση δασαρχειου μαζι ,αλλιως μπλεκεις σε δικη αν ο αλλος σε μηνυσει .Πρεπει να εχεις μαρτυρες ουδετερους (οχι της παρεας ) που να πιστοποιουν οτι αφαιρεσες ιθαγενη πιασμενα ,για να μην εχεις μπερδεματα δικαστικα ,ασχετα αν δικαιωθεις εστω και αργα .Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτοι που εχουν πιασμενα ,εχουν πολλες φορες και ακρες (πλαστα εντυπα ) να τα παρουσιασουν σαν εισαγωγης (κατοπιν εορτης με την ησυχια τους ) .Αυτο που μπορει να γινει ,ειναι καταγγελια ΕΠΩΝΥΜΗ στο δασαρχειο (γιατι αλλιως δεν κινειται τιποτα .... ) αλλα αν ειχε αποτελεσμα και αυτη ,θα ηταν και αυτο καθε βδομαδα στο Σχιστο .... Μονο οταν το φορουμ θα ειναι πολυ δυνατο και αυτο θα γινει με τη δικια σας συμμετοχη στην πορεια του χρονου ,θα εχει λογο που θα τον υπολογιζουν !

----------


## Gardelius

*Ελαααα και <νομικος> o jk!!!!!!! πσσσσσ!!!!! και τι δεν κάνει!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι νομικος ... απλα η επαφη μου με καποια ατομα οργανωσης για προστασια αγριων πουλιων στην πατριδα μου (δεν υπαρχει πια ) μου εχει δωσει καποιες προχειρες γνωσεις για το θεμα .Αν ηξερα οτι τα πραγματα ειναι ευκολα και αφηνα τα μαγαζια ετσι χυμα ,απλα θα με χαρακτηριζα τζαμπα μαγκα

----------


## jk21

ενα μικρο σχολιο ... Μιλησα με το Νικο σημερα το πρωι .Με πηρε τηλ και μου ειπε οτι εχει καποιο προβλημα με το pc και μπαινει ελαχιστα απο κινητο που δεν προσφερεται στο να γραψει .θα πει και κεινος τις εντυπωσεις του ,μολις μπορεσει

----------


## nick13

Καλημερα σε ολους
ηθελα να πω δυο λογια για την ιστορια της  συγκεκριμενης καρδερινας και το πως εφτασε στα χερια μου.εξ αρχης ηθελα  μια καρδερινα να την ζευγαρωσω με καναρινι(πρωτο λαθος)
δεν ειχα ιδεα  περι ιθαγενων σχεδον καθολου.το πρωτο ταρακουνημα το εφαγα οταν  συναντηθηκα με τον τυπο που του την χρυσοπληρωσα λεγοντας μου οτι ειναι  ημερο πουλι
και οτι ειναι ενα χρονο μεσα σε κλουβι,στην διαρκεια της  κουβεντας μας μου αποκαλυψε οτι κανει την συγκεκριμενη δουλεια  κατ'επαγγελμα (το να πιανει οποιοδηποτε ειδος 
αγριου πτηνου απο την  φυση με δυχτια) το λαθος το δικο μου ηταν το οτι δεν εφυγα την ιδια  στιγμη,ντραπηκα λιγο η αληθεια ειναι.το πουλακι παιδια εμεινε στα χερια
μου  περιπου 15 μερες.υπεφερε πραγματικα και φενοταν,ή που θα χτυπιοταν ολη  μερα μεσα στο κλουβι ή που θα καθοταν ακινητο πανω στην πατηθρα.
πραγματικα  δεν το αντεχα ολο αυτο.σε συνομιλια που ειχα με τον Δημηρη (jk21) πηρα  καθοδηγηση για το τι διατροφη πρεπει να ακολουθησω ωστε να μαζεψει ενεργεια
μεχρι  να την ελευθερωσουμε.την αποφαση μου την ειχα παρει απο τις πρωτες  μερες.ηθελα λιγο να σας περιγραψω την συμπεριφορα του πουλιου μολις  βγηκα απο το σπιτι
για να παμε στο παρκο τριτση.μου εκανε τρομερη  εντυπωση το οτι μολις ειδε το περιβαλλον εξω επεσε με τα μουτρα μεσα  στην ταιστρα και αρχησε να τρωει και να πινει νερο χωρις 
σταματημο.εδειχνε  σαν να το ειχε καταλαβει απο το ενστικτο της οτι θα  ελευθερωθει,τουλαχιστον ετσι το δικαιολογισα εγω.θελω να επισημανω οτι  οσο καιρο βρισκοταν 
στην κατοχη μου το πουλι δεν εκανε ουτε ενα  ''τσιπ''.μολις φτασαμε στο παρκο και ανοιξα το κλουβι να την πιασω ηταν  πραγματικα κατι το μαγικο.οπως φενετε και στο βιντεο
την στιγμη που  ανοιγω τα χερια μου για να φυγει ξεκιναει ενα περιεργο κελαιδισμα για  θυληκο και φευγει.τρομερη εμπειρια παιδια και πολλα τα συναισθηματα που  με λογια
δεν περιγραφονται οι στιγμες εκεινης της ημερας και οπως μου  ειπε ο φιλος μου ο Δημητρης που τον ευχαριστω για ακομη μια φορα ''εστω  και μια μερα ζωης να εχει,θα την 
ζησει στην φυση και θα πεθανει ελευθερη'' ειδα πολλα και εμαθα πολλα μεσα απο ολο αυτο...

Καλη τυχη να εχεις...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Anestisko

μπραβο σας ρε παιδια!!! πραγματικα πυστευω πως δεν υπαρχει ωραιοτερη κινηση απο αυτη......τρομερο.....!

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο Νικο !!!!! 
Θα ερθει η ωρα που το καλο που προσφερει ο καθενας, θα ανταμοιφθει. Χαιρομαι που το φορουμ απαρτιζεται απο τετοιους ανθρωπους

----------


## Gardelius

*Θερμά Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!! Ειναι <<μοναδικό>>!!!!!!! Υπέροχο !!!!!!! Είμαι πολυ χαρούμενος που στη παρέα του κλαμπ ολο και περισσότεροι βιώνουν αυτα τα συναισθήματα!!!!!!!*

----------


## orion

Ε-Υ-Γ-Ε !!! Υποκλίνομαι Νίκο... σε ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Deimitori

Εύγε παιδιά! Η καρδερινούλα πάντα θα σας ευγνωμονεί!

----------

